# Are you detaining me ?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have some free time and are looking for a great laugh (God knows we need it right now) check out this guys youtube channel, these two guys have nothing better to do (like have a job, possibly?) filming various police departments in Rhode Island trying to illicit reactions from cops. They claim that they are protected by the first amendment only to find out the hard way that although it is a very important it is not a cure all. 








Enjoy.
Grundlestiltksin And Fudge Finger Harass And Film Domestic Violence Victim Inside Woonsocket Police Lobby, Get Arrested, Whine Like The Worthless Chodes They Are

Anselmo Morales


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

HOW do they keep straight faces!!??


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We have a few of these types of guys out here in southern California. They go to local police stations and video both outside the station and inside the lobby. They purposely try to antagonize officers in order to get them to over react, all allegedly in the name of the First Amendment. 

It's really amazing (and not in a good way) how we've become the bad guys around the country over the last few years when crime, especially violent crime, is going way up. Why aren't these folks concentrating on the bad guys instead of the good guys.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup and who would be the first call when someone knocked their chiclets out of their mouth...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey look at me ! I went down to the local police station and yelled at the officers.

Why not go roll up in the hood and try your tough-guy act there ?

Yeah, didn't think so


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I would love to see these guys walk into a MSP barracks and start running their mouths. I don't this it would end well in their favor.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> I would love to see these guys walk into a MSP barracks and start running their mouths. I don't this it would end well in their favor.


Depends is pre or post body cams?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

@LA Copper for President


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I say we go back to the 1970s 1980s see what running their mouths in a station gets them.
I can't take it anymore I admit it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kdk240 said:


> I say we go back to the 1970s 1980s see what running their mouths in a station gets them.
> I can't take it anymore I admit it.


Back in the day a "Hickory Shampoo" would be in order.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

The problem is, neither the schools nor parents are teaching kids two important lessons these days:
1) Don't start shit, won't be shit.
2) If you start shit, you're likely to get punched in the face, arrested, or both.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Tuna said:


> Back in the day a "Hickory Shampoo" would be in order.


Exactly my point.


----------

